# "THE Mason"???



## Newtothiss (Apr 13, 2022)

Found near a creek, about 5' down. Still had the original top (didn't make it), lots of bubbles, only "THE mason" and a 2 on the bottom.

Still needs proper cleaning, but it is perfect!


----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 13, 2022)

Gorgeous light aqua color. Just beautiful!


----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 13, 2022)

It's almost delicate. I'm thinking it's REAL early 1900's, possibly earlier?


----------



## coreya (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice jar, It's a # 1651 in the red book. circa 1907 - 1909 maker Mason fruit jar & bottle co. Coffeyville Kansas (per "the fruit jar works vol 1)


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 15, 2022)

The Standard Reference is pretty much in agreement with the Fruit Jar Works, listing dates 1906-1909 by the same manufacturer.  I often see these with very light embossing, so the nice embossing on yours is a good thing.  Ball took over the Mason Fruit Jar Co. in 1909 and added "Ball" above "Mason"


----------



## willong (Apr 29, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Found near a creek, about 5' down. Still had the original top (didn't make it), lots of bubbles, only "THE mason" and a 2 on the bottom.
> 
> Still needs proper cleaning, but it is perfect!


Great condition! Nice to see you are getting into some older stuff now.


----------

